# Art > Personal Art >  The street art.

## Toms Veselovs

Hello to all!
Im new to this forum! And i wanted to show you my graffiti sketches! Im a young artist who also likes to write novels and i have written one im thinking about translating it to english with someones help.



You can check out my other sketches at vesis18.tumblr.com

----------


## qimissung

While I like the image, I'm not sure what it's supposed to represent-an atomic bomb?

----------

